# Too many classes?



## bayfan21 (Sep 15, 2021)

I will be taking my mare to her and I'd first ever show together! It is a combined training and dressage schooling show, and I plan to do 3 dressage tests and a 2'3" and below jump course. Is this an okay amount, or should I just do 2 dressage tests and the jump course?

Also, on the form, the jump course is labelled as 2'3" and below. Has anyone done a course like this? How many jumps are 2'3" and what is the lowest they typically go for that class?

Thanks!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

How's your mare's fitness? Could she handle 3 dressage tests and a jumping course? Can you remember 3 different tests and a jump course? Even if you have a reader, you should memorize your dressage tests. 

I haven't jumped in competition in ages, so I can't remember much about the details regarding jump height. I would imagine the smallest jumps would be at least 18'' but don't I'm not really sure. 

I hope you really enjoy your first show!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The test are only about three minutes long right? I would think you would be fine to do three Tests.

Usually when they say 2'3" and below it means the jumps will be no higher than 2'3. I would guess as said above, they'll be anywhere from 18" to 2'3 as you go around the course. So varying heights. At least that was how it was when I did 3'0 and below.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hard to say. Have you memorized your dressage tests? Will you be ok memorizing your jump patterns on the day of the show? You might be ok if you are pretty good at memorizing. 

Normally, people do 2 dressage tests, but you can always sign up for 3 and decide if you want to go for it, or scratch the third one. It also depends on the levels. The really basic dressage tests (like the ones used in Eventing) are really easy. It only starts to get challenging to memorize them when you get to the higher levels. So it might be ok. 

I don't know if rules are the same everywhere, but in my experience, a 2'3" class can have jumps at 18", or almost all jumps can be 2'3". It tends to depend on the course designer around here. You should be schooling at 2'3" with the odd 2'6" jump thrown in if you want to show at 2'3". The courses tend to be variations on similar patterns, so once you've done a few, it will be pretty easy to memorize the variations. 

Go easy on yourself, and if you sign up for all those classes, give yourself room to scratch if you feel your horse becoming tired or if you are struggling. But if it's going well, it might be a really good day - you won't know unless you try. 

You should also check with your coach on this. They will know you and your horse best and can advise on what is realistic.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll be different...
I would go with 1 dressage test and maybe the 1 jump class if the mare settles and tolerates the atmosphere new to her and same with you...enter the over-fences class at the showgrounds once you see how the mare copes.
Not every horse does well at a horse show and a gradual exposure to noise, activity level and all those unknown smells and other animals...
Better the meltdown not be huge or if she excels it is a day of great success...
But that many classes where she is expected to perform when so much is unknown on unfamiliar grounds....yea, no.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If this is her first show, you may have to spend a fair bit of time riding her before your classes as she may need time to settle down so that warm up time could be much more than the combined three dressage tests. You may be planning arriving early as well to give her time to get used the place.
All this will take energy on her part so I would suggest maybe one dressage test and the jump course. If this goes well then you can enter more classes at future shows. Make this one a little easier on you and your horse for the first time.

After saying all that I have entered up to 9 classes at horse shows but the horse was used to showing so not a lot of time riding before or between classes as he knew his job. Also I would enter four dressage tests when going to dressage shows, but again not for their first shows.
Good Luck and have a nice time at the show


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

emma.eq56 said:


> I will be taking my mare to her and I'd first ever show together! It is a combined training and dressage schooling show, and I plan to do 3 dressage tests and a 2'3" and below jump course. Is this an okay amount, or should I just do 2 dressage tests and the jump course?
> 
> Also, on the form, the jump course is labelled as 2'3" and below. Has anyone done a course like this? How many jumps are 2'3" and what is the lowest they typically go for that class?
> 
> Thanks!


I doubt it will impact her physically. She should be able to easily do those tests. But, May I ask why doing 3 dressage classes? which ones? People usually do tests that are around their level only.

The most important thing, and it really is important, is that you make it a good experience for your horse. If she is really, really stressed about being out in the ring, then don't force her to do a lot. If she goes off course during the dressage, justs ask the judge if you can finish the test even tho you are disqualified. And this only if she is not really upset. Just quit while you are ahead. It's a learning experience, so make the lesson a good one!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Here in Ontario you can enter several classes in the same Level For instance Training Level can have Tests A to D or E. You can enter four classes at a show. i might do two training level, Freestyle training level, and even Test A first level.
If I enter more than one training level, for the year end awards they take your three best scores and average them for your score. If you have done training level B and C then the three best score from either test can be used. If you had a bad ride in test B then a good score from test C would be used.
Plus each Training Level test is different so you are riding a different test even tho' it is still training level so good to be judged on different tests.


----------



## bayfan21 (Sep 15, 2021)

Just to clarify, this is not either of our first shows, just our first show together. I have shown multiple times on different horse and she has shown multiple times with a different rider. I think I will just do the combined training class and training level 1. Thanks!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Emma....when you do get to show, please come back and let us know how you did...
This is a learning experience for both of you as a new team...
I wish you a great day together....*have fun!! 🙂*
🐴....


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^^ yes please let us know how your day went, I will be cheering for you.


----------



## bayfan21 (Sep 15, 2021)

Y'all wanted to know how the show went so here are the results:
I ended up doing two combined training classes and one dressage test. In my 2'3" CT class, PeeWee and I came out first, as we were the only pair not to have a refusal or knock a rail! My trainer had me trot the entire course, as PeeWee bucked in an earlier dressage test, so my riding wasn't amazing (I jump better in the canter), however PeeWee did great! I am super super proud of her. It wasn't a perfect day (dressage wasn't all that good), however she tried her heart out. The good definitely outweighed the bad. She now has the next few days off 
Here is a video of the 2'3" if anyone feels like watching it:


----------

